# Weiher verkrautet



## Sylvia54 (13. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Unser Weiher verkrautet.
(30m x 30m)ca. 1,00 m bis 2,50m tief. Nach der Sanierung des
Mönchs hatten wir nur spärlich Wasser und konnten keine
Fische besetzen. Geplant waren Moderlieschen und Rotaugen.
Genutzt wird der Weiher vorwiegend als Schwimmteich für mich. Frösche, Kröten und Molche sind zahlreich vorhanden.
Nun ist der Weiher nahezu voll, allerdings nicht genug, sodaß 
der Mönch nicht läuft. Pfeilkraut und Froschlöffel haben sich explosionsartig vermehrt. Nun hat uns ein Fischzüchter
empfohlen, diesen kleinen Weiher mit 50!!! Graskarpfen zu besetzen. Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Momentan stehen wir bis zum Bauch im Wasser und entfernen per Hand was wir an Pflanzen zu fassen kriegen.
Ca. 30 Schubkarren voll haben wir bisher geschafft. Sollen wir 
wirklich im Frühjahr Graskarpfen setzen? Bitte gebt mir Eure
Ratschläge.
Gruß, Sylvia und Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Vielleicht wäre das jetzt erstmal hilfreich:

http://rhema-werkzeuge.de/


----------



## Sylvia54 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das jetzt erstmal hilfreich:
> 
> http://rhema-werkzeuge.de/



Vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag. Die Krautharke haben wir
schon. Man kriegt aber dabei die Wurzeln nicht raus. deshalb
per Hand und wenns kälter wird die Krautharke.
Tschüss, Sylvia


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Die Graskarpfen können nur kurz bis mittelfristig hilfreich sein, was kommt danach, nämlich wenn die Pflanzen weggefressen sind?
Die Fische werden ein Futterparadies vorfinden und recht schnell kräftig 
abwachsen. 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Graskarpfen, vor allem bei sommerlichen Temperaturen einen extremen "Durchsatz" haben. 
Also zu gut Deutsch, alles was vorne rein geht, hinten in Form von Dünger/Nährstoffen, ideal für unangenehmes Algenwachstum, wieder raus komt.
Dabei vernichten sie ihre eigene Lebensgrundlage, nämlich alle höheren
(nützlichen) Wasserpflanzen, die gehen zum Schluß sogar an Schilf, falls vorhanden und verwandeln so den Teich in eine trübe Algenbrühe.
Höhere Pflanzen, die wichtig für das Ökosystem sind und unter anderem dein Wasser klar/sichtig halten, haben dann auch wegen Lichtmangel, in dieser "Nährstofflösung", keine Chance mehr auf Wachstum!
Es werden nämlich so vorher in den Pflanzen (temporär) gebundene Nährstoffe wieder freigesetzt und stehen den Algen für eine schnelle Vermehrung zur Verfügung.
Ich bin sicher, in der Brühe willst du nicht mehr schwimmen! 
Da Pfeilkraut und Froschlöffel Rhizome bilden, wird leider auch ein winterliches Ablassen und durchfrieren keine endgültige Lösung sein, denn das Zeug wird wieder austreiben.
Von Vorteil ist, im Falle eines Besatzes mit Grasern, dass Gewässer ist ablassbar, weil rausfangen (mit der Angel), lassen sich diese Fische nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht.
Ich möchte darum bitten, wenn du Graskarpfen besetzt und es zu den beschriebenen Problemen kommt, diese also wieder raus müssen, auf keinen Fall aus falscher Tierliebe, andere Gewässer damit zu "beglücken".
Töten, untergraben, oder ähnliche Entsorgung ist angebracht!
Persönlich würde ich diese nicht besetzen, da gefällt mir der angedachte
Besatz mit Rotaugen und Moderlieschen deutlich besser.
Wenn diese zahlenmäßig überhand nehmen, eventuell noch einige wenige Räuber dazu z.b. 3-5 Hechte. Letzteres aber mit mindestens einem Jahr Verzögerung.
Große Rotaugen gehen bedingt, im Sommerhalbjahr, auch an die Pflanzen, aber natürlich nicht so massiv wie die Graser und werden nie die gesamten Pflanzen vernichten!
Mein Vorschlag; Besatz zeitnah, wie vorgesehen, also Rotaugen, Moderlieschen und weiterhin mechanisches Entfernen der Pflanzen.
Dabei ist es wichtig, dass die Pflanzen raus kommen, also nicht etwa neben dem Teich verrotten. 
Der Sinn dahinter ist es, die in den Pflanzen gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser raus zu bekommen.
Weiterhin darauf achten, dass nicht noch von außen weitere Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen, also z.B. den Rasen neben dem Teich nicht düngen!
Irgendwann wird sich da ein Gleichgewicht einstellen, da muss man aber etwas Geduld haben(1-3Jahre!), schnelle Erfolge gibt es nicht bei dieser Problematik.

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (13. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Also so zwei drei vier Graserdamen würde ich schon einsetzen.  Machen keinen Schaden ud stelle es mir schon gut vor mit ein paar Graserdamen im Teich zu schwimmen. Gezielt füttern- evtl bekommst die  "handzahm"

Das Kraut musst du aber wohl weiterhin von Hand rausrechen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Teich mit 30x30 vergiss den Besatz mit Graßfischen !
erstens zu viel, und zweitens mögen Gaßfische  Pfeilkraut u. Froschlöffel kaum!
 Er will dir wahrscheinlich nur Fische Verkaufen !


----------



## chef (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Da sich der Teich erwärmt und vermutlich ziemlich klar war/ist und durch fehlenden Fischbesatz viele Nährstoffe hatte, ist das Kraut stark gewachsen. Hatte dieses Problem auch mal, sah übel aus...
Setze im Herbst Fische, die den Boden durchwühlen: Schleie,uo Karpfen,uo Brachsen und zusätzlich Fische die pflanzl. Nahrung zu sich nehmen: Rotfeder, Graskarpfen. Und du wirst sehen, das Wasser trübt sich ein, die Sonnenstrahlen kommen nicht mehr zum Boden durch, Nährstoffe werden entzogen und das Problem wird sich lösen. Im ersten Jahr ruhig etwas mehr Bodenfische besetzen, dazu 50 Kg Rotfedern und 10-15 St Graskarpfen mit ca 30 cm. Anfangs nichts, später nur wenig zufüttern.
1 Jahr und der Weiher passt wieder. Überschüssige Fische verkaufen und im nächsten Jahr einen kleineren, angemessenen Besatz.


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Es is falsch zu glauben, dass durch Fischbesatz der Nährstoffgehalt vermindert wird, ganz im Gegenteil, Fische sind im Grunde Nährstoffe in gebündelter Form. Teilweise wird der Nährstoffgehalt eines Gewässer sogar durch Entnahme gesenkt. 

@TE 
Übermäßiges Planzenwachstum ist bedingt durch zwei Faktoren,  starker Lichteinstrahlung und ausreichend hohen Nährstoffgehalt. Daher gilt es eins der beiden zu senken. Ist der Teich an einen natürlichen Bacheinlauf gebunden, lässt sich der Nährstoffeintrag meist nicht ausschlaggebend senken. 
Die Lichteinstrahlung kann man durch mehrere Methoden senken. Teich Ausbaggern um weiter in die Tiefe zu gehen.  (sind aber teilweise bis zu 6-7m notwendig)
Für Schatten sorgen. (Bäume am Ufer o.ä, bringt aber v.a. bei starker Verkrautung und geringer Gewässertiefe meist nicht den erwünschten Effekt)
Das Gewässer durch Besatz von zb. kleinen Karpfen oder Schleien eintrüben (dafür sind hohe Stückzahlen notwendig und ist nur bei Gewässern mit niedriger Durchflussmenge zielführend)

MfG Tobi


----------



## chef (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Klar kacken die Fische und bringen Nährstoffe ein, aber sie entziehen durch Nahrungsaufnahme auch.Und da sie an Gewicht zulegen und Energie verbrauchen, nehmen sie mehr auf als sie abgeben, oder? Deswegen nix zufüttern.
Neben der Eintrübung durch Karpfen u ähnliche Fische, kommt auch noch das Durchwühlen des Bodens dazu. Das hemmt Pflanzenbewuchs extrem.

Ich erzähle hier nicht : "..man könnte evtl und vielleicht könnte das... möglicherweise,...."

Sondern:
Ich habs gemacht und es hat 1A geklappt.

Hatte in meinem Teich(ca 40 x 60m, 70cm - 1,3m Tiefe) Zander und Weissfische und nur 50 Kg Karpfen. Das war zuwenig. Teich trübte nicht ein, Wasserpflanzen aller Arten explodierten. 150 Kg Karpfen, + 50 Kg Schleien + 15 Graskarpfen dazu und innerhalb von 3 Monaten war alles gut.


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



chef schrieb:


> Klar kacken die Fische und bringen Nährstoffe ein, aber sie entziehen durch Nahrungsaufnahme auch.Und da sie an Gewicht zulegen und Energie verbrauchen, nehmen sie mehr auf als sie abgeben, oder?



Nein, wenn sie sterben, geben Sie die in sich gebündelten Nährstoffe, welche Sie über die Jahre aufgenommen haben, wieder ab, deshalb ja auch die Entnahme zur Nährstoffsenkung.

Grundsätzlich erhöht man den Nährstoffgehalt im Gewässer durch Fischbesatz. 
Allerdings, kann man den Nährstoff dadurch bündeln, im Fisch praktisch. Die Effektivität ist allerdings sehr gering. Fische wandeln überwiegen um, von Pflanzen in Kacken, welcher als Dünger für neue Pflanzen dient. 

Dass durch die Eintrübung als Folge des Besatzes ein Rückgang des Planzenbewuchs einhergeht bestreite ich nicht, gab ich ja ebenfalls als möglichen Lösungsansatz an. Der Nährstoffgehalt ist dadurch trotzdem nicht niedriger. 

Aber was in deinem Gewässer funktioniert, muss nicht zwangsläufig bei anderen Gewässern funktionieren. Das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.


Ps. Energie kann nicht verbraucht werden


----------



## chef (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



			
				
Ps. Energie kann nicht verbraucht werden ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> wikipedia:
> ..*Energieverbrauch* kennzeichnet umgangssprachlich den Bedarf an Energie für unterschiedliche Nutzanwendungen....
> 
> Ich hatte je geschrieben, erst viele Fische rein, dann nach Erfolgreicher Reinigung, Fische raus, verticken, Besatz anpassen.
> ...


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



chef schrieb:


> kennzeichnet umgangssprachlich



Sagt doch schon alles....Laiengerede!

Wikipedia:
Energieerhaltungssatz

Blablabla......  Zwar kann Energie zwischen verschiedenen Energieformen umgewandelt werden, beispielsweise von Bewegungsenergie in Wärmeenergie. Energie kann auch aus einem System oder in ein System transportiert werden. Es ist jedoch nicht möglich, Energie zu erzeugen oder zu vernichten.


Häng dich nicht dran auf, man weiß was du meinst, wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass es grundsätzlich falsch ist, auch wenn es umgangssprachlich häufig so bezeichnet wird.

Back to topic


----------



## Waxdick (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo,

nimm eine Sense und mäh das Zeug ab.  Die Pflanzen schwimmen dann auf und der Wind treibt sie ans Ufer. Da kannst du sie mit einer Gabel herausfischen. Bei einer Wassertiefe von über einem Meter dürfte es nächstes Jahr sowieso mit den Pflanzen vorbei sein.
Ich würde aber trotzdem 2-3 Graskarpfen a 30cm einsetzen um ein anwachsen von Unterwasserpflanzen wie Laichkräuter oder Wasserpest zu verhindern. Diese sind mechanisch fast nicht mehr zu entfernen.


Gruß Helmut


----------



## greenRiver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Sagt doch schon alles....Laiengerede!
> 
> Wikipedia:
> Energieerhaltungssatz
> ...




Der Energieerhaltungssatz kann aber nur in abgeschlossenen Systemen angewandt werden. Ein Teich ist aber kein abgeschlossenes System. In einem abgeschlossenem System darf von außen nichts rein kommen und von drinnen nichts raus. Rein kommt aber von außen jede Menge und von drinnen nach draußen kommt spätestens nach dem die Fische abgefischt wurden auch ein erheblicher Teil. Demnach ist es völliger Blödsinn, was du da über Energie und Erhaltungssätze geschrieben hast.


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hättest du mal den Von mir zitierten Wiki-Eintrag mal gelesen, wüsstest du, dass der Energieerhaltungssatz auf auf nicht geschlossene Systeme angewandt werden kann.

Auch meine Intention wurde anscheinend nicht verstanden. 

Energie kann NICHT "verbraucht" werden. Egal ob es sich nun um ein abgeschlossenes oder offenes System handelt. Es wird wie hier umgewandelt oder entnommen, aber eben nicht verbraucht. 

Aber wie gesagt, reine Formsache, nicht dran aufhängen. 

Bevor man das von anderen Geschriebene als Blödsinn tituliert, sollte man zumindest versuchen, sowohl den Inhalt als auch die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. 
Sonst läuft man Gefahr selbst Blödsinn zu verbreiten, va wenn man selbst merklich keine Ahnung von dem Thema hat


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Wir hatten ein Vereinsgewässer was massiv verkrautet war. Besatz einer großen Menge Graser schaffte Ruhe und der See war ab dann befischbar und hatte obendrein noch die Graser drin. 

Also ja, es funktioniert. Es muss aber schon eine größere Menge Graser besetzt werden.


----------



## Sneep (15. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo,

 Der Kern des Problems ist die Tatsache, dass der Teich zu viele Nährstoffe enthält. Das muss angegangen werden, alles andere ist ein rumbasteln an Symptomen.
  Graskarpfen und angetrübtes Wasser bewirken keine Verringerung der Nährstoffe, sie bringen sie nur in eine andere Form. Ob ich einem Schwimmteich braun-grün eingefärbt haben möchte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
  Stehende Gewässer sind Nährstofffallen, es gelangen viele Nährstoffe hinein, fast keine jedoch heraus. Nährstoffe entnehme ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich Fische oder Pflanzen entnehme.
  Somit gibt es keine einfache Lösung. Es bleibt nichts, als die Pflanzen in möglichst großer Menge zu entnehmen.


  Der Besatz mit Grasfischen löst das Problem mit den* weichen *Unterwasserpflanzen, schafft  aber neue Probleme.


 Beim Graser gibt es nur 2 Resultate, alles ist weg oder gar nichts ist weg. Da gibt es keinen Mittelweg. Deshalb ist auch der Besatz nur schwer abzuschätzen. Der Graser führt aber die in der Pflanzen  gebundenen Nährstoffe dem Wasserkörper wieder zu. Das ergibt in der Folge Fadenalgen und pflanzliches Plankton ohne Ende. Da schwimmt dann sicher keiner mehr.


  Überdenkenswert ist der Vorschlag, einige Graser nach dem Entfernen der Pflanzen zu besetzen um die restlichen Schösslinge zu vertilgen. In der Praxis wird das in den meisten Fällen daran scheitern, dass der Graser erst ab recht hohen Temperaturen auf reine Pflanzenkost umstellt.


  Die Vorschläge das Wasser durch Wühler wie Karpfen anzutrüben ist nur auf den ersten Blick in diesem Fall sinnvoll. Das gleiche wie beim Graser, die Nährstoffe gehen ins Wasser über und düngen die Algen. Hier sind die Folgen noch gravierender als beim Graser. Durch das Wühlen werden Phosphate, die im Sediment gebunden sind freigesetzt. Beim Pflanzenwachstum  ist Phosphor in aller Regel der begrenzende Nährstoff. Diese Methode ist in einem Baggersee machbar, nicht aber  in einem Kleingewässer, wo die Nährstoffbelastung sich nicht auf eine große Fläche verteilen kann.
  Hier habe ich sicher grenzwertige Belastungen wenn die Nährstoffe aus den Pflanzen und aus dem Sediment dazukommen. An einem solchen Gewässer besser mit dem Skalpell als mit dem Hackebeil herangehen.


 Für die Besitzer bleibt nur der Rat, entfernen sie die Pflanzen und wechseln sie den Fischzüchter. Diese Besatzempfehlung ist jenseits von gut und böse. Das ist eine Frechheit.

  SneeP


----------



## Sylvia54 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo an alle,
vielen herzlichen Dank, dass Ihr Euch so mit meinem Problem befasst. 
@Taxidermist: Danke, es hat einfach Hand und Fuß was ich von Dir lese. 
@chef: Servus, wir werden uns bei Dir im Oktober melden.
@Sneep: Danke, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Wir werden weiterhin entfernen was wir zu fassen kriegen und
mit Geduld und Muskelkraft und den richtigen Fischen wird das
schon werden.   
Wisst Ihr, der Weiher ist schwer zugänglich und wir haben bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Weiher irgendwie auszuschieben.
Ich habe auch ein bisschen Angst vor der Plackerei. Außerdem
wissen wir nicht, wohin mit dem Schlamm. Der Vorpächter hat
10 Jahre lang nichts gemacht. Er hatte Karpfen, Weißfische und Kamberkrebse eingesetzt und es gibt viele Muscheln im Teich.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Krebse beim Ablassen des
Weihers in die freie Natur gelassen wurden. Bisher vertrage ich
mich gut mit den Krebsen, es hat mich noch keiner gezwickt.
Seit neuestem ist ein verhaltensgestörter Biber am Weiher auf-
getaucht und beisst die größten Äste ab, lässt sie aber einfach
liegen. Ihr seht schon, es ist immer was los bei uns.
Tschüss und Danke,Sylvia.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

@Sneep

Sehr gut geschrieben !

Ich Bewirtschafte jetzt schon seit 25 Jahren Teiche und würde empfehlen den Teich aus zu Baggern. Danach ist das Kraut weg und die zu vielen Nährstoffe ebenfalls !

Den Schlamm nimmt dir bestimmt ein Bauer in der Nachbarschaft als Dünger für sein Feld ab.
Es werde jetzt wieder welche schreiben der schlamm muss ja erst Untersucht werden. Es kommt immer darauf an was für ein Einzugsgebiet der Teich hat ob dieser Untersucht werden muss.

Früher oder später muss der Teich sowieso ausgebaggert werden. Je mehr Schlamm anfällt desto teurer wird die Aktion.


----------



## Sylvia54 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Als wir 2013 den Weiher gepachtet haben, war unser erster Gedanke: ausschieben, säubern, fertig.
Wir hatten in den Jahren zuvor einen grösseren Weiher, ca. 0,5 ha, bis 3.00m tief, den wir ausgebaggert haben. Natürlich mit
Zustimmung des Verpächters und des Umweltamtes. 18 Jahre lang
haben wir diesen Weiher gepflegt, mit Fischen besetzt, alle 2 bis 3 Jahre wurde abgefischt. Schleie, Karpfen, Weißfische haben wir an unseren Angelverein als Besatzfische abgegeben, dafür halfen uns die Angler beim Abfischen. Das war damals ein Naturweiher, im 
Wald gelegen und einfach ein Traum. Dieser Weiher wurde vom Landratsamt gekauft, als Naturschutzzone ausgewiesen und wir als Pächter konnten gehen.
Nun haben wir eben diesen kleinen künstlich angelegten Teich gefunden, der ziemlich verwahrlost war. Zudem ist der Weiher sehr schwer zugänglich. Ein Bagger, auch ein kleiner, kommt überhaupt nicht ans Wasser. Da sind Stufen zu überwinden und der Damm ist zu schmal. Als erstes habe ich den Mönch (eher ein Überlauf) saniert. Das ist so ein Fertigteil aus Kiesbeton, war unten total zerbröckelt. Mit Köster Stopfmörtel habe ich alle Undichtigkeiten beseitigt. Von unten neu ausgemauert, ausgemörtelt und glatt gestrichen. Wir haben unsere 2 Bretterreihen gesetzt, mit Sägespänen und Lehm verdichtet, das hält jetzt.
Aaaaaber nun kam zu wenig Wasser. Der Weiher wird von einer Waldquelle gespeist, die ca. 150 m oberhalb am Berg liegt. Da war die Quelleinfassung verbuscht und das Rohr verstopft. Haben wir gerichtet. Dann hat es nicht geregnet, der Weiher lag bis auf eine große Pfütze in der Mitte trocken. Fische konnten          nicht besetzt werden. Also haben wir versucht, den Schlamm an den Rändern eimerweise zu entfernen. Den konnten wir in einer Senke hinter dem Damm unterbringen. Wir haben auch mit Lehm Löcher im Damm gestopft. Das ist eine Schweinearbeit für 2 Leute. Dann war bei mir eine Meniskus OP nötig. Es hat ewig lange gedauert, bis sich der Teich einigermaßen gefüllt hat. Jetzt haben wir eine Krautplantage, die wir schon fast bis zur Hälfte beseitigt haben. Momentan schwimmen 19 Moderlieschen, 3 Bitterlinge, 5 Rotfedern und ich im Weiher. Wir haben festgestellt, dass sich die Moderlieschen schon stark vermehrt haben, es sind Schwärme mit winzig kleinen Fischchen unterwegs.  Der Eisvogel hat auch seinen Jungen schon gezeigt ,wo es was zu holen gibt. Momentan fängt er Molche. Ich würde gerne Bilder einstellen, bringe es aber bisher nicht fertig, die Bilder vom Smartphone in meinen Beitrag zu integrieren. Ich habe auch schon alles gelesen, was darüber im Forum steht, aber irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht.
Wenn ich gelernt habe wie das geht, werdet Ihr sehen, dass bei uns alles zwar nicht unmöglich, aber schwer machbar ist.                      
Sylvia.


----------



## Sylvia54 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Als wir 2013 den Weiher gepachtet haben, war unser erster Gedanke: ausschieben, säubern, fertig.
Wir hatten in den Jahren zuvor einen grösseren Weiher, ca. 0,5 ha, bis 3.00m tief, den wir ausgebaggert haben. Natürlich mit
Zustimmung des Verpächters und des Umweltamtes. 18 Jahre lang
haben wir diesen Weiher gepflegt, mit Fischen besetzt, alle 2 bis 3 Jahre wurde abgefischt. Schleie, Karpfen, Weißfische haben wir an unseren Angelverein als Besatzfische abgegeben, dafür halfen uns die Angler beim Abfischen. Das war damals ein Naturweiher, im 
Wald gelegen und einfach ein Traum. Dieser Weiher wurde vom Landratsamt gekauft, als Naturschutzzone ausgewiesen und wir als Pächter konnten gehen.
Nun haben wir eben diesen kleinen künstlich angelegten Teich gefunden, der ziemlich verwahrlost war. Zudem ist der Weiher sehr schwer zugänglich. Ein Bagger, auch ein kleiner, kommt überhaupt nicht ans Wasser. Da sind Stufen zu überwinden und der Damm ist zu schmal. Als erstes habe ich den Mönch (eher ein Überlauf) saniert. Das ist so ein Fertigteil aus Kiesbeton, war unten total zerbröckelt. Mit Köster Stopfmörtel habe ich alle Undichtigkeiten beseitigt. Von unten neu ausgemauert, ausgemörtelt und glatt gestrichen. Wir haben unsere 2 Bretterreihen gesetzt, mit Sägespänen und Lehm verdichtet, das hält jetzt.
Aaaaaber nun kam zu wenig Wasser. Der Weiher wird von einer Waldquelle gespeist, die ca. 150 m oberhalb am Berg liegt. Da war die Quelleinfassung verbuscht und das Rohr verstopft. Haben wir gerichtet. Dann hat es nicht geregnet, der Weiher lag bis auf eine große Pfütze in der Mitte trocken. Fische konnten          nicht besetzt werden. Also haben wir versucht, den Schlamm an den Rändern eimerweise zu entfernen. Den konnten wir in einer Senke hinter dem Damm unterbringen. Wir haben auch mit Lehm Löcher im Damm gestopft. Das ist eine Schweinearbeit für 2 Leute. Dann war bei mir eine Meniskus OP nötig. Es hat ewig lange gedauert, bis sich der Teich einigermaßen gefüllt hat. Jetzt haben wir eine Krautplantage, die wir schon fast bis zur Hälfte beseitigt haben. Momentan schwimmen 19 Moderlieschen, 3 Bitterlinge, 5 Rotfedern und ich im Weiher. Wir haben festgestellt, dass sich die Moderlieschen schon stark vermehrt haben, es sind Schwärme mit winzig kleinen Fischchen unterwegs.  Der Eisvogel hat auch seinen Jungen schon gezeigt ,wo es was zu holen gibt. Momentan fängt er Molche. Ich würde gerne Bilder einstellen, bringe es aber bisher nicht fertig, die Bilder vom Smartphone in meinen Beitrag zu integrieren. Ich habe auch schon alles gelesen, was darüber im Forum steht, aber irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht.
Wenn ich gelernt habe wie das geht, werdet Ihr sehen, dass bei uns alles zwar nicht unmöglich, aber schwer machbar ist.                      
Sylvia.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Beim entlanden ist es nicht Notwendig das ein breiter Damm m vorhanden ist , der Bagger fährt in den Teich!

Wenn der Mönch recht kaputt ist, ist es auch möglich ein PVC - Rohr als Abfluss in das Abfluß Rohr zu montieren .

Wassermangel kenne ich auch habe selber einen Himmelsteich der auf Regenwasser angewiesen ist !


----------



## mekongwels (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Ich würde Graskarpfen besetzen. Aber nur 3-4 Stück für dieses Gewässer, die fressen aber kaum die gewachsenen Wasserpflanzen, sondern hauptsächlich die Jungtriebe! Deswegen Geduld bewahren und den Fischen Zeit lassen!


----------



## Sneep (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



mekongwels schrieb:


> Ich würde Graskarpfen besetzen. Aber nur 3-4 Stück für dieses Gewässer, die fressen aber kaum die gewachsenen Wasserpflanzen, sondern hauptsächlich die Jungtriebe! Deswegen Geduld bewahren und den Fischen Zeit lassen!




Hallo,

Grasfische ernähren sich von *weichen* *Unterwasser*pflanzen, wie Hornkraut, Tausendblatt, Wasserpest und diversen Laichkräutern.

Im Eingangbeitrag wird aber von  Froschlöffel und Pfeilkraut berichtet.

Beides sind Pflanzen der Sumpfzone am Ufer. Beide Arten sind weder weich, noch Unterwasserpflanzen.

Sie sind vielmehr extrem krautige und robuste Pflanzen, 
Die Kollen stecken im Boden und die Masse der Pflanze befindet sich über Wasser.

Neben den von mir in früheren Beiträgen aufgezeigten Folgen des Graskarpfen-Besatzes kommt dazu, das diese beiden Pflanzenarten vom Graskarpfen nicht einzudämmen sind.

Ich rate dazu, sich beide Pflanzenarten einmal im Internet anzuschauen.

Da muss man den Grasern tätsächlich viel Zeit geben, also mindestens bis zum jüngsten Tag.

sNeeP


----------



## mekongwels (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Und was genau würden dann 3 oder 4 eingesetzte Graskarpfen schädigen? Die im Wasser wachsenden weichen Triebe fressen die mal auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sneep (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



mekongwels schrieb:


> Und was genau würden dann 3 oder 4 eingesetzte Graskarpfen schädigen?




Hallo, 

na, zumindest nicht die Pflanzen.|supergri

Die Graser besetzenn aber  Lebensraum, der mir nachher bei andern Arten fehlt. Nicht zu vergessen es ist eine eingeschleppte Art, die ich nicht ohne Grund ausbringen sollte.

Besatz sollte sich schon an mehr orientieren als an der Tatache "der tut nix".

Beim Graser sollte ich mir zudem im Vorfeld einen Plan zurecht legen, wie ich die später wieder herausbekomme, wenn ich den Teich anders nutzen will.

SneeP


----------



## mekongwels (16. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Deswegen auch nur 3 oder 4! Bei meinem See hat das gut funktioniert. Und die Graser die momentan drinne sind, werden ca. 2-3 mal gefangen im Jahr!


----------



## Andal (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Laut dem Eingangspost ist der Teich weder sehr groß, noch besonders voll. Auch sind bislang keine Fische drin. Fische sind eh "zweitrangig", da es ein Schwimmteich sein soll.

Dieser Schwimmteich ist stark verkrautet. Diese Pflanzen bilden hier Rhizome. Pflanzliches Leben benötigt Licht um zu existieren. Daher meine *Frage*. Wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit, diesem Pflanzenüberschuß Herr zu werden, in dem man ihm das Licht zum Leben nimmt? Es sollte doch möglich sein, das Wasser so weit mit einer reversiblen Plane, oder anderen Vorrichtung, abzuschatten, dass die Vegetation eingeht, inklusive der Rhizome.


----------



## Sylvia54 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Beim entlanden ist es nicht Notwendig das ein breiter Damm m vorhanden ist , der Bagger fährt in den Teich!
> 
> Wenn der Mönch recht kaputt ist, ist es auch möglich ein PVC - Rohr als Abfluss in das Abfluß Rohr zu montieren .
> 
> Wassermangel kenne ich auch habe selber einen Himmelsteich der auf Regenwasser angewiesen ist !



Und wie kommt der Bagger an den Teich??, es sind sehr schmale Stufen zu überwinden, zu schmal und zu steil für einen Bagger.
 - Der Mönch ist saniert, wenigstens das ist erledigt.
Grüße, Sylvia


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Ich kenne den Teich jetzt nicht (Bild wäre vorteilhaft) aber es gibt verschiedene Bagger größen und ein Bagger schaft auch steile Hänge.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

In einem See meines ehemaligen Verein hatten wir mal einen dreibeinigen Bagger, der speziell für schwieriges Gelände entwickelt wurde. Der Bagger ist über eine Hecke gegangen ohne diese zu beschädigen.

Schlamm und steile Böschungen waren für diesen Bagger kein Problem. Habe mal nach diesem Bagger gegoogle, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Nicht eher 4 Beine? Dürfte ein Schreitbagger gewesen sein. Sowas geht aber richtig ins Geld wenn man nicht gerade Jemanden kennt.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nicht eher 4 Beine? Dürfte ein Schreitbagger gewesen sein. Sowas geht aber richtig ins Geld wenn man nicht gerade Jemanden kennt.



Bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass der Bagger drei Beine plus Schaufel genutzt hat. Fand das Teil damals richtig faszinieren, habe jetzt aber mal erneut gegoogled, könnte daher tatsächlich 4 Beine gehabt haben.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Naja, wenn die beiden hinteren Beine zusammenstehen sieht es aus wie ein Bein.
Vor allem sind drei Beine für nen Bagger eher suboptimal da er sich dann sehr leicht über den Kipppunkt drehen könnte.


----------



## Sylvia54 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Weiherbilder vor der Entkrautung


----------



## wobbler68 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo

Sieht aus als wenn deine Wiese überschwemmt ist.|sagnix


Hol dir mal einen Kostenvoranschlag ,fürs ausbaggern,von einen Teichbauer oder Tiefbau Unternehmen .
Dann weist du wie die das anpacken würden und ob du es irrgendwie allein schaffen könntest.


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Sylvia54 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sieht aus als wenn deine Wiese überschwemmt ist.|sagnix
> 
> ...




Hey,
Du hast ja so recht mit der überschwemmten Wiese.
Kostenvoranschlag ist eine gute Idee,Danke Sylvia.


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo,

Ich denke, damit iist der Graser endgültig vom Tisch.

Der hat hier Null Chancen. 
Das ist verdammt zähes Pflanzenmaterial.
Durchweg holzige Sumpfpflanzen.

SnEEp


----------



## Wizard2 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

evtl nen Elch besetzen XD die fressdoch Wasserpflanzen :vik:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

So wie das auf den Bildern aussieht hilft da nur der Bagger!
Nach den Bildern kommt hier ein Bagger ohne weiteres rein. Wäre nur etwas Gebüsch zu entfernen!


----------



## Sylvia54 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> evtl nen Elch besetzen XD die fressdoch Wasserpflanzen :vik:




Kannst Du mir sagen wo ich günstig einen Elch herkriege?
Ikea gibt keinen ab.
Sylvia


----------



## Wizard2 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

tut mir leid,hab da auch keine Bezugs möglichkeiten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Lass die Finger vom Besatz mit Graskarpfen!!!

In einem meiner Vereinsgewässer (170x70m) wurde mal welche eingesetzt um das Kraut einzudämmen.
Erst kamen vor 10 Jahren 5 , dann 20 und zum Schluss 60!!! Fische in den See... 

Jetzt ist er wieder befischbar, aber das Wasser ist nicht mehr klar, sondern trüb und die Graser machen sich jetzt aus Nahrungsmangel über das Schilf und die Seerosen her...

Und am Rande erwähnt: wenn man Graskarpfen legal besetzen will, benötigt man in den meisten Bundesländern die Genehmigung der oberen Fischereibehörde und die wird so gut wie nie erteilt...

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den Teich mit Rotfedern, & Döbeln zu besetzen - allerdings hat man dann immer noch die Biomasse im Teich und das Problem nicht gelöst.


----------



## Sylvia54 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Wir haben bereits die Hälfte des Weihers entkrautet, teils per
Hand, teils mit der Krautharke. Außerdem wurde ein breiter 
Rechen umfunktioniert - mit Schnur und längerem Stiel -
damit kriegt man die Wasserpflanzen oft mit Wurzeln aus dem
Boden. Ich denke, dass wir bis Ende Herbst die Wasserfläche sauber haben. 
Wir müssen halt in Zukunft dauernd Hand anlegen, um das Grünzeug im Zaum zu halten.
Um die Biomasse raus zu kriegen müssten wir den Weiher ablassen. Aber das Wasser ist uns zu kostbar, als dass wir es einfach davon laufen lassen könnten. Wir haben ja innerhalb eines Jahres den Weiher nur knapp voll gekriegt. Wie es im nächsten Jahr mit der Wassermenge sein wird, weiß man nicht.  

Graskarpfen werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht besetzen. Moderlieschen sind schon drin und haben sich schon gut vermehrt. Ein paar Rotfedern werden noch dazu kommen.

Danke an alle, die uns bisher mit ihrem Wissen und ihrer Erfahrung unterstützt haben.
Sylvia.


----------



## mekongwels (7. September 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

@Asphaltmonster
Jede Fischart sollte mit Bedacht eingebracht werden, das ist bei Euch wohl nicht geschehen!
@Sylvia
Viel Spaß beim Wasserkraut Rechen!
(Wir hatten das jahrelang mit einer umfunktionierten Baustahlmatte praktiziert!)


----------



## Sylvia54 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Herzliche Grüße an alle im Forum.
Da bin ich wieder. Wir haben inzwischen 2 Tiefbaufirmen, die 
angeblich erfahren im Teichbau sind am Weiher gehabt, um an
Angebote zum Ausschieben zu kommen. Wir wollten auch wissen,
ob eventuell auch ein neuer Mönch mit ca. 600 kg ans Wasser 
transportiert und eingebracht werden könnte.
Der erste Firmeninhaber hat sehr verärgert reagiert, er meinte diese
Aufgabe wäre eine Zumutung für seine Arbeiter. Der Mönch müsste mit Sackkarren und auch noch über Stufen an seinen
Standplatz gebracht werden. Außerdem müsste der Schlamm in
Handschachtung mittels Schubkarren entfernt werden, weil es 
keine Möglichkeit gibt mit einem Bagger an, bzw. in den Weiher zu kommen. Das Gelände oberhalb des Weihers ist zu nass, er würde schon bei der Anfahrt versinken. An so einem Auftrag hat er kein Interesse.
Der zweite Unternehmer meinte, mit seinem Minibagger und mit
Matten als Unterlage könnte man das schon machen. Mit dem Transportieren und Einheben des Mönchs hatte er allerdings Bedenken.  Sein Minibagger würde die 600 Kg nicht schaffen.
Das Ausschieben mit allem Drum und Dran würde 5.000.-- € 
kosten. 
Für uns kommt das nicht in Frage. Außerdem hat der  Verpächter
an seinen beiden Tümpeln oberhalb unseres Weihers unheimlich
viel Erdaushub anfahren und verdichten lassen, um seine undichten Dämme zu sanieren. Die Dämme sind jetzt 1,00 m höher als vorher. In dieser lehmigen Erde ist auch ziemlich viel
Bauschutt enthalten, wir haben Glasscherben, Ziegelbrocken und 
ähnlichen Mist entdeckt. Bei Regen läuft jetzt eine gelbliche
Brühe in unser Wasser. Bei unseren Wasserproben hat sich gezeigt, dass der PH-Wert in Ordnung ist, alle anderen Werte haben sich bisher nicht verändert.Aber ob evtl. Giftstoffe einge-
tragen werden, können wir mangels Ausrüstung nicht feststellen.
Wir verlieren langsam die Lust an allem, zumal durch das
Aufbringen des Abraums der Zugang zu unserem Weiher bei 
Nässe fast unmöglich ist. Was meint Ihr? Sollen wir aufgeben?
Gruß Sylvia.


----------



## Sylvia54 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Aufgeben?*

Grüße an alle,
würdet Ihr bitte meinen letzen Beitrag in "Weiher verkrautet" lesen.
Was meint Ihr dazu?.
Sylvia


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hallo Sylvia54

Zuerst mal.
Zitat:
Für uns kommt das nicht in Frage. Außerdem hat der Verpächter
an seinen beiden Tümpeln oberhalb unseres Weihers unheimlich
viel Erdaushub anfahren und verdichten lassen, um seine undichten Dämme zu sanieren. Die Dämme sind jetzt 1,00 m höher als vorher. In dieser lehmigen Erde ist auch ziemlich viel
Bauschutt enthalten, wir haben Glasscherben, Ziegelbrocken und 
ähnlichen Mist entdeckt. Bei Regen läuft jetzt eine gelbliche
Brühe in unser Wasser. Bei unseren Wasserproben hat sich gezeigt, dass der PH-Wert in Ordnung ist, alle anderen Werte haben sich bisher nicht verändert.Aber ob evtl. Giftstoffe einge-
tragen werden, können wir mangels Ausrüstung nicht feststellen.

So ein Material darf der Oberlieger nicht als Auffüllmaterial verwenden das klingt als wäre es Bauschutt !

Zu deinen 2 Tiefbau Firmen sage ich mal die haben noch nicht viele Teiche entlandet. Sowas macht man im Winter wenn der Boden gefrohren ist. Teiche entlanden ist immer eine Sumpfige Angelegenheit darum wird sowas im Winter erledigt.

Zum Mönch, man kann einen Mönch auch an Ort und Stelle Betonieren und braucht ihn nicht an den Teich transportieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## Arenberger (4. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Hi, 
Hatte auch 2 Firmen da wegen ausbaggern eines trockengelegten 1400m2 Teich. 
Der erste hat direkt gesagt er macht es nicht da der Bagger versinken könnte usw. Viel zu heiß, der 2 hatte es gemacht aber gesagt mind 10000€ wenn nicht mehr je nachdem wie viel schlam da ist, pro m3 Schlamm brauchte er so 50-80 Center damit es sich lohnt.
Haben dann einen Bekannten Bagger Fahrer für ein Wochenende geholt, es kam raus das im Teich durchschnittlich Ca 2 m Schlamm drin sind( da kann man den Preis ausrechnen ;( der auf uns zugekommen wäre).
So haben wir das gelassen und es ist jetzt ein Biotop mit Ca 1m Wasser und massenhaft Schild. Dafür haben wir darunter einen kleineren Teich ausgebaggert.
Es kommt ja auch drauf an was ihr aus dem Teich genau machen wollt.
Wir haben nun ein super Biotop mit froschen und schöne Eisvogel sind auch da!
Gruß


----------



## oberfranke (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aufgeben?*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> Grüße an alle,
> würdet Ihr bitte meinen letzen Beitrag in "Weiher verkrautet" lesen.
> Was meint Ihr dazu?.
> Sylvia


Betonieren kann man wie schon erwähnt direkt vor Ort. 
ist auch preiswerter. 

Bei deinen oberen Nachbarn würde ich mal nen Hinweis ans Landratsamt machen.


----------



## Sylvia54 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

@Gü.a.Pa. : Danke für die Nachricht. Das mit dem Ausschieben des
Weihers hat sich so hingezogen, weil seit 2013 der Boden nicht
mehr durchgefroren war. Wir hatten im Winter nur eine dünne Eis-
schicht, in den Wiesen ringsum ist man eingesunken.
Das Betonieren vor Ort ist ein toller Vorschlag, Danke.


----------



## Sylvia54 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

@Oberfranke: Der Oberlieger ist unser Verpächter. Ich denke mal,
das kommt gar nicht gut, wenn ich dem Landratsamt einen Tipp
gebe.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Den Tipp kann ja auch ein "zufälliger Passant" geben.


----------



## Sylvia54 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Tipp kann ja auch ein "zufälliger Passant" geben.



Hey, Du bist ja teuflisch gut!


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

vergesst bitte nicht, dass das ganze im internet steht!


----------



## Sylvia54 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hatte auch 2 Firmen da wegen ausbaggern eines trockengelegten 1400m2 Teich.
> Der erste hat direkt gesagt er macht es nicht da der Bagger versinken könnte usw. Viel zu heiß, der 2 hatte es gemacht aber gesagt mind 10000€ wenn nicht mehr je nachdem wie viel schlam da ist, pro m3 Schlamm brauchte er so 50-80 Center damit es sich lohnt.
> Haben dann einen Bekannten Bagger Fahrer für ein Wochenende geholt, es kam raus das im Teich durchschnittlich Ca 2 m Schlamm drin sind( da kann man den Preis ausrechnen ;( der auf uns zugekommen wäre).
> ...


Wir haben ebenfalls ein Biotop mit Eisvögeln, Fröschen,Molchen
usw. Der Teich ist vorwiegend Schwimmteich für mich, mein Mann will ab und zu angeln.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Den Weiher in Griff zu bekommen wird eine Herkulesaufgabe.
Die nächsten 3 -5 Jahre jeden Herbst ablassen, den Boden über kleine Gräben entwässern und dann kalken. Mit dem Kalk werden je nach Menge bis zu 50 cm Schlamm pro Jahr abgebaut. Damit bekommt ihr erst mal Wassertiefe. Die Nährstoffe bleiben allerdings im Wasser. Das Kraut muss dann regelmäßig gemäht werden. Am Besten direkt über Grund mit einer Gliedersense. (kostet richtig Geld) Dann muß das Kraut raus aus dem Wasser. Damit habt ihr den Nährstoffaustrag. Alternativ könnt ihr Phosphat chemisch  binden damit es nicht mehr als Dünger zur Verfügung steht. Auch nicht billig und muß vom Landratsamt genehmigt werden.
Damit kein Kraut wächst kann der Weiher teilbeschattet werden. Aus Baumarkt PVC Rohren  einen Rahmen bauen und mit schwarzer Folie wie die Bauern auf dem Acker verwenden bespannen und im Weiher verankern. Ohne Licht keine Pflanzen. Aber auch das ist aufwändig und muss dauernd versetzt werden.
Oder, kauf ne Eintritskarte zum nächsten Strandbad. Bist zwar nicht allein aber dafür musst nicht arbeiten wie verrückt.


----------



## Sylvia54 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

@willmalwassagen: Danke, deine Vorschläge sind gut. Strandbad kommt nicht in
Frage. Lärm und Trubel muss ich nicht haben. Müssen wir halt schuften.
Danke, Sylvia.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*

Kam gerade im Bayer.Rundfunk:
http://soelltec.de/news-lesen/items/BR-berichtet-über-Schlammabbau-Quellitzsee.html


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Weiher verkrautet*



> http://soelltec.de/news-lesen/items/...ellitzsee.html


An sich super Produkte von dieser Firma, habe ich mal beim Hornbach (guten Gewissens!) an die Teichler verkauft.
Und jetzt kommt das "aber"!
1. Zu teuer, wenn es um größere Teiche/ Projekte geht.
2. Das 3 Schritte Produkt ist nicht auf höhere Pflanzen, wie bei Sylvias Teich ausgelegt, sondern nur auf Algen.
Niedere Pflanzen(Algen) werden chemisch abgebaut und die Nährstoffe temporär gebunden, bei höheren Pflanzen bleibt nur mechanisches Entfernen, um die gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Gewässer raus zu bekommen!
Das Produkt eignet sich sehr gut um Algenblüten zu bekämpfen, b.z.w. diese zu unterdrücken und die Leute sind meistens damit zufrieden gestellt, wenn das Wasser wieder klar ist!
Dann können sie nämlich ihre Kois und Goldfische wieder sehen.
Klares Wasser wird Sylvia, wenn man mal von einer normalen Frühjahrsalgenblüte absieht, aber haben, dafür sorgen schon die reichlich wachsenden höheren Pflanzen.

Jürgen


----------

